# AlleysChicks 2020 Kidding thread



## AlleysChicks (Sep 27, 2019)

So it has begun. A bit earlier than I was planning, Bucky jumped the gun.  I need to count days up but I believe all 3 of my does will be due in late January/Early February.

Molly should be due January 20th(day 145)
Granger and Fleur should be due January 25th (day 145) 

I will add pics shortly.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 27, 2019)

Here is Granger. She's a easy keeper lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Oct 10, 2019)

On October 8th I noticed Fleur was bleeding. I believe she miscarried. She seemed her normal self running, jumping and pigging out on feed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry about Fleur, but I am happy that she is acting like her normal self....maybe next time she will do better and carry full term


----------



## AlleysChicks (Oct 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sorry about Fleur, but I am happy that she is acting like her normal self....maybe next time she will do better and carry full term


 I hope so. She's a hard keeper but also one of my dominant does. She's also goofy.  Guess I'll have to wait a bit longer to see what she throws.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Oct 11, 2019)

It's like nothing happened. Backside is normal. This morning she was head butting the pig.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Oct 11, 2019)

Lots of clowning around while I was up there.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Oct 14, 2019)

Is it normal for them to cycle back so soon? Shes been all over the other does and the buck has been pretty feisty the last couple days


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't think Molly is going to make it to the end of January. 




P.S I cant wait for spring when we will have grass again!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 6, 2019)

And Granger isn't much smaller.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 11, 2019)

And Fleur has a swollen backside again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> And Fleur has a swollen backside again.


Did you re breed  her after she mis carried last month ?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 11, 2019)

No, but it did look like she recycled a couple days after.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you going to hold off on breeding her ?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 25, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Are you going to hold off on breeding her ?


Yes, although she is always taunting the buck.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 25, 2019)

Molly is swollen and I keep thinking she's got a tiny bag going on. Idk how she's going to hold out until January. And she's always hungry! 






Granger is kinda saggy. This has been going on for about 2-3 weeks. She's kept her tail down tightly until today.  I also think she was a bit bloated prior because she was bigger around. She's always been a big girl.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Dec 17, 2019)

1 month left! Molly definitely has a bag. Both Molly and Granger have slight discharge. I felt a kick from Grangers side today.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Dec 27, 2019)

Granger is bagging up slightly now.  She looks like she just has a single.  Should be a blue eyed baby.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 3, 2020)

17 days until Molly's due date! (145 days) She's not one I can check Ligs so I'll have to watch close.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 9, 2020)

Both goats look like they've dropped. 10 days for molly and 15 for Granger. Hoping for healthy mom and babies! 

I'll update again closer to time.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 16, 2020)

No babies yet. Molly is due Monday but she is groaning today and yesterday she was stretching and uncomfortable.  I'm off work until Sunday morning so we will see what happens. I'm hoping she has them when I'm home. I'm working a double on Monday that I cant get out of.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 19, 2020)

Well no babies yet. She's acting normal. I'll check her in the morning and when I get home. My schedule changed so I only work until 3 at the minimum. Gonna be cold this week so I've added extra bedding.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 19, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> Well no babies yet. She's acting normal. I'll check her in the morning and when I get home. My schedule changed so I only work until 3 at the minimum. Gonna be cold this week so I've added extra bedding.



Doe code is in play here, be patient and stay warm


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 19, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Doe code is in play here, be patient and stay warm


I'm just worried and eager for babies. Her bag is pretty small still, I was expecting it to enlarge a bit more. Maybe after.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 19, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> I'm just worried and eager for babies. Her bag is pretty small still, I was expecting it to enlarge a bit more. Maybe after.


Your goats get a kick out of you when you worry....they will wait till it gets cold or a storm, make you stress all day and when you go inside they giggle, relax it's  all a part of doe code....that's  why we love them so much


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 21, 2020)

She is not acting herself today. She actually came up to me, she usually wants nothing to do with me.
Here's some pics from this mornings check. 









And then of course when I was feeding the rabbits I looked back to this  shes on top of a collapsed hay bale.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> She is not acting herself today. She actually came up to me, she usually wants nothing to do with me.
> Here's some pics from this mornings check. View attachment 69122View attachment 69124View attachment 69121View attachment 69123
> And then of course when I was feeding the rabbits I looked back to this  shes on top of a collapsed hay bale.


Getting closer,.. mine are three weeks out from kidding...smoochie and friendly now, ....usually two of the daughters are distance keepers,  now they want attention , lol......


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Getting closer,.. mine are three weeks out from kidding...smoochie and friendly now, ....usually two of the daughters are distance keepers,  now they want attention , lol......


I usually have to run Molly down for hoof trims and anything else hands on. The others are usually all over me. Rowena likes to try to climb on me when my back is turned.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 21, 2020)

Well I went in side and heard her screaming.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 21, 2020)

A pair! Are we done? Hmm


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 22, 2020)

I brought them in last night because it was so cold. Glad I did. The buckling felt solid but the doe was thin and weak acting. So I went to tsc and got some stuff and bottle fed them after they warmed up. With full tummies this morning the buck weighed 3lbs and the doeling weighed 2lbs 11oz. She looks much better this morning but not as strong as her brother. They are back out with their mom while I go to work.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 26, 2020)

Babies are doing good! I'm still bringing them in at night but during the day they are out with mom. 




Granger was due yesterday but she's keeping those babies hostage awhile longer. She goes from both ligs to 1 lig to none the switches sides. Will update again when she kids.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 27, 2020)

I think today may be the day


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 27, 2020)

2 bucks


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 27, 2020)

Trying to figure out how I got moonspots! I want to keep him so bad! I only have 1 unrelated doe though. You guys know what that means!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2020)

Co


AlleysChicks said:


> Trying to figure out how I got moonspots! I want to keep him so bad! I only have 1 unrelated doe though. You guys know what that means! View attachment 69360


Yepper, either wether him or get him a new doe


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2020)

New doe(s)!


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 28, 2020)

So adorable!! Yeah why not have a few more does! Lol Know how that feels. Was his sire moonspotted? Or any of the grandparents on either side? Theory is its genetic. We had a doe that wasn't moonspotted have a moonspotted kid, but the doe's mom was moonspotted and the sire carries moonspots. They are cute though!! And fun!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 28, 2020)

D and L Meadows said:


> So adorable!! Yeah why not have a few more does! Lol Know how that feels. Was his sire moonspotted? Or any of the grandparents on either side? Theory is its genetic. We had a doe that wasn't moonspotted have a moonspotted kid, but the doe's mom was moonspotted and the sire carries moonspots. They are cute though!! And fun!


Neither parent are and I know the dams parents weren't. I seen both the bucks parents but if there was spots they were hidden.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 28, 2020)

Yeah that could be. We have a buck that has moonspots, but you can't really see them until we shave him in the summer.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 28, 2020)

D and L Meadows said:


> Yeah that could be. We have a buck that has moonspots, but you can't really see them until we shave him in the summer.


I talked to the lady I got my buck from earlier and she does have moonspots in her herd. 

Bucky is getting shaved this summer. He just doesn't know it yet lol his entire front half is yellow/orange right now.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 3, 2020)

Babies are growing and thriving. They've spent the last couple nights outside since it's been above freezing. The brown kids are a week younger than the other 2 but are just as big if not bigger! They've been hitting their moms pretty hard milk wise.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 6, 2020)

Kid pile!


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 6, 2020)

😍😍 so cute!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 20, 2020)

Rowena is bagging up. I'm not sure when she'd be due because I never seen her in heat or bred 😩 going by the other 2 does I'd say end of March or beginning of April.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 20, 2020)

Not out of my does but look what I picked up yesterday. I'm still thinking of names. She was born the same day as Molly's kids.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 4, 2020)

Nap in the sun!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> Babies are growing and thriving. They've spent the last couple nights outside since it's been above freezing. The brown kids are a week younger than the other 2 but are just as big if not bigger! They've been hitting their moms pretty hard milk wise. View attachment 69502View attachment 69503


Outside all night?  How warm is it there?  I’m afraid to le5 my guys outside for just a bit...but they are crazy...and there’s snow...they woul$ fit through fencing...but, my regular goats are free range during the day, which is what I want to teach them.  Do you think I could start to leash train them...or are their necks still too fragile?  6weeks?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Outside all night?  How warm is it there?  I’m afraid to le5 my guys outside for just a bit...but they are crazy...and there’s snow...they woul$ fit through fencing...but, my regular goats are free range during the day, which is what I want to teach them.  Do you think I could start to leash train them...or are their necks still too fragile?  6weeks?


The smaller ones spent the first week and a half inside of the nights. Temps were below freezing, between 15-20F. During the day they were outside with their moms. We had snow and alot of rain while they were little so I shut the gate to keep them in a stall. 
Get them with the herd. Then go from there. My goats are in a fence. Too many predators to be letting them loose.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

My herd only consists of two other new goats...it’s more that I need to break the new goats into the old goats!  I’ve been taking them into the barn daily for a meet and greet...going pretty well.  Ok, I’ll get them out!  They sneak out when I’m mucking, and they love it!  I have to shoo them back...I love those little monsters!!  How many Do you have?  I only hav3 9, selling one..


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My herd only consists of two other new goats...it’s more that I need to break the new goats into the old goats!  I’ve been taking them into the barn daily for a meet and greet...going pretty well.  Ok, I’ll get them out!  They sneak out when I’m mucking, and they love it!  I have to shoo them back...I love those little monsters!!  How many Do you have?  I only hav3 9, selling one..


Currently I have 10 total. Selling 3 kids and buying 1


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 5, 2020)

Rowena went from a tiny bag bump to a full blown bag. She's been restless all week, up, down, eating and repeat. 

One of her many "I can't get comfortable" poses. 




Dont worry she's up and eating right now. And still has ligs.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 6, 2020)

Another boy 😭 was hoping for a girl. She's passed the placenta so she's done but I thought for sure she had twins.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> Another boy 😭 was hoping for a girl. She's passed the placenta so she's done but I thought for sure she had twins. View attachment 70573





I think it's  "the season of the male " for lots  of us on BYH ...but they sure are cute


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 24, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> View attachment 70654View attachment 70655


He is beautiful, Ive had 6 kids (4 bucks and 2 does) so far 🤦‍♀️ the prettiest are always bucks lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 24, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> He is beautiful, Ive had 6 kids (4 bucks and 2 does) so far 🤦‍♀️ the prettiest are always bucks lol


They gotta make up for the smell that comes later lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 28, 2020)

3 does. Hopefully will be ready for next year.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 28, 2020)

Guess who's pregnant! This sneaky girl. She started with the tiniest udder bump around the time Rowena kidded. She didn't look pregnant last month, and boom! Udder and slight belly. She's been trying to get back in with the buck this week 🤦🏻‍♀️ yelling at him through the fence.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 28, 2020)

She didn't have ligaments Thursday or Friday. Today they are mushy feeling. But her backside isn't swollen, its still pretty tight.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 31, 2020)

Still nothing from Fleur. I hate not knowing. Maybe this weekend. Friday marks 28 days since Rowena kidded.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 7, 2020)

Today was the day! My kidding season is officially over! Fleur had 2 bucks. Both blue eyed, moonspotted and had me wishing they were does!
Final count is 6 bucks and 1 doe 😭





I will get better pics in a few days when there is better lighting.


----------

